# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Is mijn vriendin zwanger?

## anoniem boy

hoi,

help mij aub..ik heb het tot nu 2 keer onveilig gedaan met mijn vriendin.. dat was de eerst keer voor ons allebij.. de eerste keer was se een halve dag laat met ongesteld worden.. en de laatste keer dat we naar bed waren geweest was ook onveilig.. ze moest gisteren (donderdag18-08-2005) ongesteld worden maar het is nu al (vrijdag 19-08-2005) en ze is het nog steeds niet..
EN ZIJ SLIK OOK NOG DE PIL.. kan het zijn dat ze zwanger is ????? help mij aub..

alvast bedankt..

----------


## Mirella

Je weet als je onveilig vrijt , dat je vriendin zwanger kan worden ... waarom doe je het dan ?????? is echt wel heel onverstandig hoor ...
Een halve dag of 1 dag over tijd wil niks zeggen hoor .... pas als ze bv 5 dagen over tijd is kun je je beginnen zorgen te maken ...en als zij de pil slikt is de kans op zwangerschap wel heel erg klein ...

----------


## lacuna

Als ze niet zwanger wil zijn & als de zwangerschapstest positief is, laat haar dan een noodspiraaltje plaatsen.

----------

